

URLs more expensive than land - wootez
https://au.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=83269&domainToCheck=lacraft

======
damm
Very cute;
[https://au.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=83269&d...](https://au.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=83269&domainToCheck=lauracraft)

Note that's not the correct spelling.

Domain Squatting is a big business so why not get involved?

------
damm
Neat, I searched and almost bid to purchase my own domain when it goes up for
auction.

As it's good until almost 2017 GoDaddy likely shouldn't have offered that; as
it's likely I will renew it again.

